# Shooting times for waterfowl hunting in Georgia?



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2009)

The DNR website is down and me and a buddy were discussing it.....Isn't it 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe it is 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 31, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> The DNR website is down and me and a buddy were discussing it.....Isn't it 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset?



30 minutes before sunrise- based upon your location to legal sunset. Don't go 30 minutes after....."They" love that.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 31, 2009)

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneYear.php


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shooting or Hawking Hours: Shooting or hawking hours
for all migratory species listed herein will be 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...ratoryBird.pdf


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Post #4 confused me here....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=465380


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 31, 2009)

Post #4, I think, is trying so send you to a link that shows sunrise and sunset times.  You type in you zip code and it'll give you the sunrise/sunset for a year.  Everyone is correct... 30 mins before sunrise to sunset.  You're thinking about way back when, when you could shoot til dark, just like we use to shoot with lead... Ahh, the good ole' days!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2009)

27metalman said:


> Post #4, I think, is trying so send you to a link that shows sunrise and sunset times.  You type in you zip code and it'll give you the sunrise/sunset for a year.  Everyone is correct... 30 mins before sunrise to sunset.  You're thinking about way back when, when you could shoot til dark, just like we use to shoot with lead... Ahh, the good ole' days!



not post #4 on this thread....post #4 on the thread that I provided the link to....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Brandon, he is WRONG!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 31, 2009)

it all depends on where im hunting


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 31, 2009)

5:39
for today if you live in macon


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 31, 2009)

My bad... Yea, he's way off.


----------

